# Belly rash - does anyone know what it is?



## palika (May 31, 2012)

Hello all,

I was wondering if your dogs had a rash liek this...

Bobo, my 3 year old male, has suddenly this red rash, with red "pimple" like spots, some of them with white heads. See picture. It does not bother him (not scratchy, or licking). 

He runs everyday in fields and a small forest, and unfortunately eats whatever he can grab (with packaging!). 

For me it looks like allergy, however i am not a vet... I am taking him to the vet tomorrow, so i will know, but maybe someone had experienced something like this?

Thank you


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Palika,
Check this post - a few dogs had similar problems:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,4612.0.html


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Yep, this is exactly what my Sadie has. They put her on 3 weeks of antibiotics (because of the pimple/pustule spots) and 3 weeks of Benadryl. They tell me it's allergies possibly accompanied by poison ivy.

Go the link that palkia provided & see my pic. It's exactly like yours.

Do you live in the Southeast USA?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

looks exactly the same as Ruby had last autumn, I just popped the pustules when I was stroking her tummy, within a week there was no sign they were there in the first place, *but, i'm not a vet*


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

I hope your dog is luckier than our Dexter. He's had allergies for three years and is now on allergy injections every two weeks. The injection therapy still isn't showing much results but they say it can take up to a year. He's been on them since November but we're taking him to the vet tomorrow because the last antibiotic didn't work well. Poor guy is on a low dose of prednisone for the itches and he's hungry ALL the time!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

here's hoping Dexter gets sorted Rick


----------



## palika (May 31, 2012)

Thank you all for comments. I am happy to have found you!  8 am is the vet appointment so I let you know. 

There is quite a bit of poison ivy in the bushes....

Big Rick, I hope Bobo is serous allergy free... I have enough of allergies in my family and know the problems they cause. Hope Dexter will get better.

Vizsla Baby, I live in Montreal Canada, so quite up north.


----------



## palika (May 31, 2012)

So, vet was this morning. Did a skin scrap for parasites - no parasites. Mentioned it must be allergy. But to what, cold not say. Gave us Vanectyl-P, for all types of allergies, against itching and skin irritations. All that was $160.... 

The rash is getting smaller, disspearing slowly. My gut feel tells me it is an allergy to some sort of vegetation.

So all is returning to normal....


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Glad everything turned out OK!  My Sophie gets a really red rash on her belly usually during spring time when all the grass and brush starts to grow. It doesn't bother her at all and goes away after a while. However, when she was little we too made a few trips to the vet just to make sure it's nothing dangerous.


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

Roxie gets a similiar rash with a little redness and small white "pimples" on her belly after she has been running in high grass. It never seems to bother her so we just keep an eye on it and it usually disappears within 1-2 days. She does get allergy bumps on her head at times when she is outside too. Have not found the exact reason for the bumps on her head, but we treat with Benadryl when needed.


----------

